# Internetgesetz?



## pogi (13. April 2004)

Hallo

Also ich würde gerne mit einem Freund ein Webhosting und Domain Service aufmachen also Server und Domain Registrierung des hätten wir ja alles schon dabei, nur meine frage ist jetzt darf man das machen ohne Gewerbeschein?

Oder kennt wer Seite wo man solche sachen nachlesen kann

Ihr würdet mir sehr helfen


----------



## Norbert Eder (14. April 2004)

Mit einem Internetgesetz hat das gar nix zu tun.

Ich hab mit der deutschen Gesetzgebung nichts am Hut, aber ich denke mal dass ihr ein Gewerbegesetz oder eine Gewerbeverordnung habt.

Auch wirst um einen Gewerbeschein nicht herumkommen. Aber da gibts sicher entsprechende Behörden bei denen man sich entsprechend erkundigen kann.

Nitro


----------



## Tim C. (14. April 2004)

Ihr bietet kommerziell eure Dienste an. Ohne Gewerbeschein ist das meines Wissens nach nicht erlaubt und Schwarzarbeit. Außerdem mogelst du dich so am Finanzamt vorbei und dann ist es auch noch Steuerhinterziehung.

Zusätzlich dazu, wirst du als Privatperson nur selten attraktive Reseller Angebote bekommen, als Gewerbetreibender schon eher.


----------



## pogi (14. April 2004)

Also hat man als Privatperson überhaupt kein recht soetwas einzurichten

Und wie sieht es dann mit den Gewerbeschein aus:

1. Wieviel kostet er ca.?

2. Brauch ich auch eine Lizens bzw eine Konsession dafür?

3. Wenn ich eine Konsession brauche wo bekomt man die und was kostet diese?

4. Brauchte ich auch eine Geschäft oder kann man das von dem Heim PC aus machen?

Tim Comanns schriebt:

Außerdem mogelst du dich so am Finanzamt vorbei und dann ist es auch noch Steuerhinterziehung.

Naja ich hab gehört das man eine gewisse Summe im Monat dazuverdienen darf (ca. 500€ oder so)


----------



## Tim C. (14. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von pogi _
> *1. Wieviel kostet er ca.?*


Ist  von Kommune zu Kommune unterschiedlich, aber ist nicht all zu viel. Es folgt aber i.d.R. eine verpflichtende Mitgliedschaft in der örtlichen IHK. Von dem MItgliedsbeitrag kann man sich aber in bestimmten Fällen befreien lassen.



> *
> 2. Brauch ich auch eine Lizens bzw eine Konsession dafür?*


Ich denke nicht.



> *
> 4. Brauchte ich auch eine Geschäft oder kann man das von dem Heim PC aus machen? *


Geht prinzipiell von überall.

Lies auch mal einige Threads im dafür vorgesehenen Forum http://www.tutorials.de/resources/categories/photoshop.50


----------

